# Old Arrows with Bear Razorheads, Hills Hornet Broadheads



## murk_man2001 (Mar 4, 2006)

Trying to get a worth or $ ammount on these Broadheads they are a 3 blade Hills Hornet, and Bear Razorheads that are a dull yellow in colour.
The heads are attached to wood arrows that look like they date back to the early 70's. The pins on the back quiver they were in were 1965, 66, 69. Arrows are wooden, stained, with turkey feathers, nock ends are tapered with thread wrap in front of the nocks.
I will post pictures tomorrow, as the wife has the camera.
I"m looking to sell, as I have to pay some bills. So I need some help with a price.
Here is an older post, ones a hills hornet, last ones a bear, the others I dont know,but the feathers and the arrows look like these.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=598080


----------



## nmlongbow (Nov 13, 2007)

If all you have is those 6 then they're probably not worth too much.

Maybe $25 - $30 for all 6.


----------



## murk_man2001 (Mar 4, 2006)

nmlongbow said:


> If all you have is those 6 then they're probably not worth too much.
> 
> Maybe $25 - $30 for all 6.


sorry forgot to mention,6 of the bear heads, about 12 of the hills hornet, 6 - 8 of the other brand broadhead, various target tip, and blunts, all in all 32 arrows total.


----------



## kcomo (Aug 19, 2011)

I have some Fred Bear "Razorheads". Its a box of 12, with acessories, and the owners manual all in the original box and in excellent condition. The whole pkg. I would rate on a scale of 1-10, clearely a 9.5....I have done some research and the Razorheads were made in 1964. I have been trying to come up with a value and people have been all over the board with the price........I anyone could help me with a value, I would appreciate it greatly.


----------

